# Good news: Lindsay Hollister got a lead role!



## StickMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Bad news: the film is called "Blubberella" and is being directed by Uwe Boll.

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...ie-About-Nazi-Fighting-Overweight-Swordswoman

What makes me sad is that this could have been a decent popcorn flick with the added bonus of having a lovely plus-sized actress in the lead role, but Boll's just going to fill it with fat jokes and run it into the ground.


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 26, 2010)

Uwe Boll's very presence is enough to drive any movie into the ground, guaranteed. He is the cinematic kiss of death.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 26, 2010)

this can't be real. even for boll this can't be real


----------



## MasterMike (Oct 26, 2010)

In the words of Kurt Russell as MacCready in 1982's *The Thing*, ''You've got to fuckin' kidding me..."  Lindsey Hollister is talented and beautiful actress; her tango with Steve Carrell was a highlight of the 2006 film version of *Get Smart*, she deserves better than to star in Uwe Boll's latest cinematic abortion. Why the hell do studios in Germany keep giving this idiot their Deutschmarks when his films are invariably sucky and almost guaranteed to bomb? As much as I would like to see a movie starring a BBW superheroine (I've always had a thing for Big Bertha from the Great Lakes Avengers), this looks like it's going to be pure fatsplotation, just jokes about her weight and eating habits posing as female/size empowerment. All in all, *Blubberella* just looks like more cinematic feces from Toilet Boll. Be sure to let me know how it turns out.


----------



## blubrluvr (Oct 27, 2010)

Perhaps so, but she's SOOOO cute! I'll rent it for sure!


----------



## furious styles (Oct 27, 2010)

also the first line of OP's post made this probably the greatest good news / bad news bait and switch in the history of this forum or the internet.

(also i pictured his avatar saying both lines)


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

MadMike R5D4 said:


> In the words of Kurt Russell as MacCready in 1982's *The Thing*, ''You've got to fuckin' kidding me..."



Actually, that was a line from Palmer, played by David Clennon, and was "You gotta be fuckin' _kidding_."

Scene in question. Caution, really freaky graphic content.


Sorry to nitpick, but it's one of my absolute favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Christov (Oct 27, 2010)

This is going to be crazy bad.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 27, 2010)

MadMike R5D4 said:


> In the words of Kurt Russell as MacCready in 1982's *The Thing*, ''You've got to fuckin' kidding me..."  Lindsey Hollister is talented and beautiful actress; her tango with Steve Carrell was a highlight of the 2006 film version of *Get Smart*, she deserves better than to star in Uwe Boll's latest cinematic abortion. Why thes I would like to see a movie starring a BBW superheroine (I've always h hell do studios in Germany keep giving this idiot their Deutschmarks when his films are invariably sucky and almost guaranteed to bomb? As much aad a thing for Big Bertha from the Great Lakes Avengers), this looks like it's going to be pure fatsplotation, just jokes about her weight and eating habits posing as female/size empowerment. All in all, *Blubberella* just looks like more cinematic feces from Toilet Boll. Be sure to let me know how it turns out.



Not to put a damper on your good post, but it wasn't MacCready who said it...that was Palmer after Norris' head turned into a spider lol


----------



## StickMan (Oct 27, 2010)

furious styles said:


> also the first line of OP's post made this probably the greatest good news / bad news bait and switch in the history of this forum or the internet.
> 
> (also i pictured his avatar saying both lines)



Um, thanks?

I just figured people ought to know about this. I figure it'll be terrible, but if by some miracle it turns out to be somewhat better than bad I'll netflix it.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Oct 27, 2010)

i can already tell this is going to be a 90 minute fat joke. to say nothing of the fact that Uwe Boll is a shit film director.

however, i'd be lying if i said i didn't wanna watch the hell out of this movie.


----------



## MasterMike (Oct 27, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Actually, that was a line from Palmer, played by David Clennon, and was "You gotta be fuckin' _kidding_."
> 
> Scene in question. Caution, really freaky graphic content.
> 
> ...





KHayes666 said:


> Not to put a damper on your good post, but it wasn't MacCready who said it...that was Palmer after Norris' head turned into a spider lol



I know, I got the quote wrong. It's been a dog's age since I last saw John Carpenter's *The Thing* remake.:doh: I'll definitely watch it again over Halloween weekend. But getting back to my point, I stand by my opinion that Lindsey has far too talent, charm and cuteness to waste in that latest Boll-shit movie.


----------



## Brenda (Oct 27, 2010)

On the bright side I now know what I will dress up as for Halloween.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 28, 2010)

... I am upset. But she does look good in that costume with those swords.


----------



## b01 (Oct 29, 2010)

DAMN! I think this is below her, but I think I can understand why she would take such a crappy role. What else are you gonna do when you REALLY want to be an actor, but directors won't cast you in a serious roll, because they think society doesn't like you because of the way you look.

Until a succession of positive plus-sized actor/actress steal America's hearts on the big screen, things like this will continue to happen. Fat actors have to stop being the butt of the jokes in every show/movie if they want to be taken seriously.

Point to note, I watched the first episode of law and order UK, and there were 3 plus-sized women they had on the screen for more than 3 seconds at a time. In america, they usually just flash the screen at a plus-sized actor, so you only get a glimpse. It's like it is some un-written rule they is must be done, unless the show is about fat people specifically.

I want to watch it because she is so beautiful, but I won't because I do NOT want to support crap like this. We also have to do our part and not support crap movies like this, if we do, they'll just make more for us to consume. Fellas, stop letting your pituitary gland control what you'll stoop to.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 30, 2010)

I thought Lindsay Hollister was all principled and shit. My mistake...


----------



## joswitch (Nov 2, 2010)

StickMan said:


> Bad news: the film is called "Blubberella" and is being directed by Uwe Boll.
> 
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...ie-About-Nazi-Fighting-Overweight-Swordswoman
> 
> What makes me sad is that this could have been a decent popcorn flick with the added bonus of having a lovely plus-sized actress in the lead role, but Boll's just going to fill it with fat jokes and run it into the ground.



I <3 the idea of a fat super-heroine so much!
(So much I even drew a webcomic way back when...
Although, my superheroine is a yakuza assassin... No, really...
http://www.users.totalise.co.uk/~drjonoverton/rightframe.html#cartoons )

And I like the strapline:
"She will kick major ass - with her major ass." 

Yes, it will I'm sure, suck.
But I'll probably still watch some on YouTube.

Also, Lindsay Hollister has got it going on...


----------



## Nexis (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm personally uncertain if this is just a joke, but unfortunately there is the possibility that this is gonna be a real movie to which I'm pretty bummed that Bowell is going to take this movie and basically run it into the ground, especially with such a talented actress.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 2, 2010)

Nexis said:


> I'm personally uncertain if this is just a joke, but unfortunately there is the possibility that this is gonna be a real movie to which I'm pretty bummed that Bowell is going to take this movie and basically run it into the ground, especially with such a talented actress.



Apparently Uwe Boll actually made a serious, pseudo-documentary film about the genocide in Darfur...
And he got actual rape victims... to play the part of... rape victims...
http://blog.moviefone.com/2009/11/02/uwe-bolls-darfur-movie-trailer/

It seems he continues to get movie funding, because:
"_He gets funding because of a weird thing in the German tax laws. If people invest money in a movie & the movie fails, they get to right off the money they invested PLUS a loss, so it lowers all their taxes for the year.

THAT is why Uwe's movies are SO bad... if they MADE money, his investors would LOSE. His movies HAVE to fail. That's why he doesn't even try to make good ones_."
From the comments on:
http://blog.moviefone.com/2010/10/25/uwe-boll-blubberella/


----------



## Nexis (Nov 2, 2010)

The world economy at it's worst, and I'm sure this won't do well for Lindsay's career image with Bowell directing her.


----------



## MisterGuy (Nov 2, 2010)

Jay West Coast said:


> I thought Lindsay Hollister was all principled and shit. My mistake...



How many roles, let alone leading roles, do you think there are out there for women her size? Gotta pay the bills...


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 9, 2010)

furious styles said:


> also the first line of OP's post made this probably the greatest good news / bad news bait and switch in the history of this forum or the internet.
> 
> (also i pictured his avatar saying both lines)



all of this


----------



## Tau (Nov 9, 2010)

MisterGuy said:


> How many roles, let alone leading roles, do you think there are out there for women her size? Gotta pay the bills...



She could write a script, work in theatre, work in radio, direct, produce, star in an independent film. Failing that she could quit and do something else with her life. The whole: 'Oh the fat girl had to take the emotionally and verbally abusive role because there's nothing else!' excuse is pathetic.


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 9, 2010)

Found the trailer. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt-DOdPLMLI


----------



## mossystate (Nov 9, 2010)

An actor with very little talent is in a cheesy movie...stop the presses.


----------



## Christov (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh man, Boll playing Hitler.


----------



## braindeadhead (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm actually at a loss for words...


----------



## braindeadhead (Nov 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_XJk3a2KQs&feature=player_embedded#!

I guess they filmed two movies for the price of one and 1/3


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Nov 9, 2010)

I'd told Lindsay on her Facebook page that I was jazzed to have her portray Dimensia and she thought that was Really Cool'... but then I got all jazzed that Julie Ramsay:smitten: would be good for La D also... otherwise:doh: Lindsay might've held off on this.:blush: This'll kill the genre for a couple of years... but by the same 'Token' it ESTABLISHES the genre. It's like the ILSE, SHE-WOLF OF THE S.S. for the FA crowd. I mean, think of it... It is aimed at us. That's a point to ponder.


joswitch said:


> I <3 the idea of a fat super-heroine so much!
> (So much I even drew a webcomic way back when...
> Although, my superheroine is a yakuza assassin... No, really...
> http://www.users.totalise.co.uk/~drjonoverton/rightframe.html#cartoons )
> ...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I'd told Lindsay on her Facebook page that I was jazzed to have her portray Dimensia and she thought that was Really Cool'... but then I got all jazzed that Julie Ramsay:smitten: would be good for La D also... otherwise:doh: Lindsay might've held off on this.:blush: This'll kill the genre for a couple of years... but by the same 'Token' it ESTABLISHES the genre. It's like the ILSE, SHE-WOLF OF THE S.S. for the FA crowd. I mean, think of it... It is aimed at us. That's a point to ponder.



I think your idea would make a much better movie.


----------



## MasterMike (Nov 9, 2010)

100% LAUGH-FREE. Whether it's the lame fat jokes and anachronisms, the tasteless referencing of the Holocaust(seeming to confirm Boll's possible Nazi fetish), or the sight of Raging Boll himself playing Hitler(wow, just...wow...); this has 100-megaton BOMB written all over it. Uwe Boll seems to be going for a John Waters shock-comedy tastelessness here, but without Waters' charm and genial sense of camp. While Lindsey Hollister should be ashamed of herself for appearing in this trash, I realize there aren't many great leading roles for large women. I sincerely hope that she will work again after this fiasco, because she is a talented actress and a beautiful girl; not to mention extremely huggable!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

MadMike R5D4 said:


> 100% LAUGH-FREE. Whether it's the lame fat jokes and anachronisms, the tasteless referencing of the Holocaust(seeming to confirm Boll's possible Nazi fetish), or the sight of Raging Boll himself playing Hitler(wow, just...wow...); this has 100-megaton BOMB written all over it. Uwe Boll seems to be going for a John Waters shock-comedy tastelessness here, but without Waters' charm and genial sense of camp. While Lindsey Hollister should be ashamed of herself for appearing in this trash, I realize there aren't many great leading roles for large women. I sincerely hope that she will work again after this fiasco, because she is a talented actress and a beautiful girl; not to mention extremely huggable!



I hope she gets better work after this.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Nov 9, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I think your idea would make a much better movie.


 I started the DIMENSIA story-arc like, 21 years ago. I've been working on a screenplay-outline part-time since Spring '09 and pretty much full-time since early summer... 84 characters! At least 22 of 'em SSBBWs!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I started the DIMENSIA story-arc like, 21 years ago. I've been working on a screenplay-outline part-time since Spring '09 and pretty much full-time since early summer... 84 characters! At least 22 of 'em SSBBWs!



Sounds good to me!


----------



## Tassel (Nov 11, 2010)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I started the DIMENSIA story-arc like, 21 years ago. I've been working on a screenplay-outline part-time since Spring '09 and pretty much full-time since early summer... 84 characters! At least 22 of 'em SSBBWs!



God Mr. Sonntag you're a FA genius! In my opinion


----------



## toni (Nov 11, 2010)

So sad......


----------



## joswitch (Nov 11, 2010)

braindeadhead said:


> I'm actually at a loss for words...



Look, the official trailer is out!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt-DOdPLMLI

My thoughts in order:

WTF holocaust refernce?????
........
Lindsay looks good in a corset / bustier thing....
WTF pink apartment???
WTF Hitler fright wig???
WTFFOAFS???
(whatthefuckinffuckonafuckstick)

It's looks like a film version of Allo Allo meets The Producers ... with fat jokes....

I actually laughed once....:blush:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Nov 12, 2010)

Tassel said:


> God Mr. Sonntag you're a FA genius! In my opinion


 Ugh so far I've gotten defriended by two of my favorite intellectual BBWs on Facebook for trying to discuss what this film 'coming out' is going to mean for Size Acceptance. Didn't say it was going to be GOOD for Size Acceptance, just that things'll be DIFFERENT now.


----------



## Aswani (Nov 12, 2010)

I like it that we don't question Clint Howard's (brother of Ron) integrity for being in this.  he's the king of drinkers.

And I don't buy the whole thing about "An actor's gotta work.". As a minority, I don't think the producers of this movie could pay me enough to star in a movie that mocks and belittles those from my country of origin. You either find other work or join the rest of the county in being unemployed.

And after seeing that trailer for Bloodrayne, I'm thinking it may be possible that Boll just filmed some shots with Lindsay to make the Blubberella's trailer for shits and giggles.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 12, 2010)

Jay West Coast said:


> I thought Lindsay Hollister was all principled and shit. My mistake...



oh were you being srs


----------



## joswitch (Nov 12, 2010)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Ugh so far I've gotten defriended by two of my favorite intellectual BBWs on Facebook for trying to discuss what this film 'coming out' is going to mean for Size Acceptance. Didn't say it was going to be GOOD for Size Acceptance, just that things'll be DIFFERENT now.



On the upside, she is an actual fat chick as opposed to Gwynny in a fat suit in Shallow Hal... 
Or, FFS, Eddie fucking Murphy in all those Nutty Prof / Clumps / Norbit movies... Seriously, dude should stick to being an animated donkey


----------



## joswitch (Nov 12, 2010)

Aswani said:


> And after seeing that trailer for Bloodrayne, I'm thinking it may be possible that Boll just filmed some shots with Lindsay to make the Blubberella's trailer for shits and giggles.



Ok, so I had to look up Bloodrayne on Youtube... Holy fuck, didja know they made two of these? The second one is Wild West Vampires...

Also I see an emergence of the three themes of Boll's work now: Boobs, Nazis and Vampires...

He's the Russ Meyer of his generation...
Speaking of which I recommend a movie called "The Independent" which is spoof of Meyer's life... Worth it if you have a rainy afternoon to kill...


----------



## Aswani (Nov 12, 2010)

joswitch said:


> He's the Russ Meyer of his generation...
> Speaking of which I recommend a movie called "The Independent" which is spoof of Meyer's life... Worth it if you have a rainy afternoon to kill...



Thanks for the heads-up on this. I'm a big Meyer fan. I love his bizarre kitschy narrations.


----------



## Buffie (Nov 12, 2010)

I had never heard of Uwe Boll until I saw a trailer for "Blubberella". Maybe this is naive but I really want to see it. I want to give it a chance before I deem it crap. Plus I tend to actually like campy low-budget cheese.


----------



## Aswani (Nov 12, 2010)

As appalled as many of us here are by rude stereotypes of fat people, no doubt there will be many here of the silent majority that can't wait to see a beautiful fat woman gorge herself with massive amounts of German food to her pleasure and satisfaction. There's a fine line between insult and eroticism--at least when fat is a fetish.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Nov 15, 2010)

Buffie said:


> I had never heard of Uwe Boll until I saw a trailer for "Blubberella". Maybe this is naive but I really want to see it. I want to give it a chance before I deem it crap. Plus I tend to actually like campy low-budget cheese.


if you've ever seen a Uwe Boll movie, you'd know why it's easy to make snap-judgments on his work.


----------



## Aswani (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll tell you one thing, it's one of the most misspelled movie titles ever. IMDB and much of the net has it spelled "Bluberella", but on IMDB Lindsey is credited as "Blubarella". And I've also seen it spelled "Blubbarella" on the net. But the official poster has it spelled "Blubberella"--which is how we're spelling it here--which makes sense of course. Jeez, I guess the movie is so stupid it's killing people's spelling skills. 

I'm a bit amazed that so many people here are familiar with this Uwe Boll guy. Like Buffy, I had never heard of him before this thread--I guess because I've never heard of any of his movies ("Tunnel Rats", "German Fried Movies", etc...). How is it so many of you here seemed to be familiar with his work? Is he responsible for a series of movies that were popular here? 

And another sad point is that this movie co-stars Michael Paré. He was a big deal in the 80s/90s when he starred in "Eddie and The Cruisers" and "Streets of Fire". I don't even think his name was even mentioned as the male lead. What a descent.


----------



## b01 (Nov 15, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Look, the official trailer is out!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt-DOdPLMLI
> 
> My thoughts in order:
> ...



Shame on you for even laughing once. I couldn't even watch the trailer it was so bad, and I didn't even have any sound.


After this movie, it will be even harder for her to get roles. Who would respect anyone whom starred in a movie like this. I've seen some bad spoofs, but this takes the cake and the whole damn bakery.

Just saying the name of this movie decreases your IQ by two points. I want to support her, but dang!


----------



## joswitch (Nov 16, 2010)

b01 said:


> Shame on you for even laughing once. I couldn't even watch the trailer it was so bad, and I didn't even have any sound.
> 
> 
> After this movie, it will be even harder for her to get roles. Who would respect anyone whom starred in a movie like this. I've seen some bad spoofs, but this takes the cake and the whole damn bakery.
> ...



Ah, you see - if you'd had the sound on there was a joke about Pilates. It was funny.

Look, it's a gonzo stupid movie.
It's super daft.
It's the Scary Movie 3 of fatsploitation.

But:
- Has an ACTUAL pretty, cute fat chick starring.
- In a bustier.
- With machine guns.

Contrast with endless parade of fat-suit movies.
In which the fat girl was never, ever the lead.
Also, at least in this film she is portrayed as skilled / capable.
In contrast to victim / just a human punchline.
(see "Feed" and also "Shallow Hal")

Sure it'll be garbage.
Chewing gum for the eyes.
On a scale of one to sucks-the-wet-farts-out-of-dead-pigeons, I predict it'll come out at: "kind of OKish if you're really drunk or stoned"


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 16, 2010)

Christov said:


> Oh man, Boll playing Hitler.



Yeah, well... the guy knows he is hated, so I think that was pretty smart of him.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Nov 20, 2010)

I honestly have no words. Well no, "surreal" might be a good word. It's like, I can't believe this is an actual film.

Well, at least he isn't making crap video game movies anymore...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 2, 2011)

Well for those who were wondering if this movie is a practical joke or not, well wonder no more. Blubberella is now available on ITunes, thought I did not watch it yet.


----------



## Lamia (Dec 6, 2011)

I would watch this. "She's like a slow moving tornado" made me laugh.


----------



## joswitch (Dec 6, 2011)

Lamia said:


> I would watch this. "She's like a slow moving tornado" made me laugh.



I actually watched this (for free) on putlocker the other day, when I was procrastinating from doing some work.... Oh my fuckin' god.

It's really, really, really, really craaaaaaappppp. 

Also, if you can be offended, it will offend you in about twenty different ways. Fat? super offensive. Gay? hella offensive. Jewish? deeply offensive. Black? half-way through there's a bizzare "Precious" segway which is Beyond the Planet of Offensive. Speaking of Segways - Blubberella rides one as her mystic getaway vehicle... No, really.

It is the 21st century's "Springtime for Hitler" but without the catchy tune. Oh, the wrongness.

Apparently it's a straight lift of the plot of "Bloodrayne" but without any attention to giving a shit about anything. It fails on every level. 

Except for having Lindsay Hollister in it. In a corset. Eating a lot.:blush: And there's dick jokes. Lots of dick jokes.

I recommend this movie only to people who are drunk as hell / high as kites. You should have an ample supply of soft things to throw at the screen in righteous indignation, and fresh batteries in the remote to fast forward through all the bits without Lindsay Hollister in them, which are mostly full of Nazis talking horseshit. Don't worry about missing the plot. There really isn't one.

And for christ's sake don't pay a cent for it.


----------



## Lamia (Dec 7, 2011)

joswitch said:


> I
> I recommend this movie only to people who are drunk as hell / high as kites. .



Thanks! I will probably avoid it then. I did read this line I quoted above three times because I thought it said high as "kittens"....:doh:


----------

